# Autostarting embedded videos



## zimzum42 (3 Jul 2013)

Hey Shaun et al,

Not really a major problem, but something I noticed...

The embedded youtube links seem to have begun autoplaying.

This wouldn't be a problem but for two things...

Out here in the wilds of Johannesburg my internet is very limited, so my data allowance is being eaten up.
When there's more than one link in a page, you get a cacophany of sounds...

Any chance of a fix? (not heroin)


----------



## gaz (3 Jul 2013)

I'm not experiencing this on Firefox and Safari.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jul 2013)

In my Opera browser, there is quite a long delay while the embedded videos load up, but they don't actually autoplay. I find it quite annoying on the 'Friday night is ...' type threads where there are lots of YT videos.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Jul 2013)

Nor is it happening to me using Chrome.


----------



## Shaun (5 Jul 2013)

Nothing has changed on the forum - perhaps it's a browser issue. There's some advice here on how to enable/disable autoplay: http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/stop-youtube-autoplay/


----------



## zimzum42 (9 Jul 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## zimzum42 (19 Aug 2013)

Sorry to drag this up again, but this is really weird

Just spent a few weeks back in the UK and youtube videos did not autoplay in the forum.
Now I am back in SA the problem has started again, videos are autoplaying...

Cannot fathom it at all...


----------



## zimzum42 (19 Aug 2013)

FYI am using Safari on a MacBook


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (19 Aug 2013)

This may help.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1313225


----------



## zimzum42 (20 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the link - haven't got any of it to work though. I don't have any Safari extensions and I can't find where to alter relevant Flash settings...


----------



## Shaun (21 Aug 2013)

Not the same problem, but some advice on things to check / test / reset - https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5163098?start=0&tstart=0

Also, check to see if you've opted-in to the YouTube HTML5 trial: http://www.youtube.com/html5


----------



## zimzum42 (24 Aug 2013)

Thanks Shaun


----------



## zimzum42 (7 Sep 2013)

Finally found a way to stop it...

https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/37890/clicktoplugin


----------



## Shaun (7 Sep 2013)

zimzum42 said:


> Finally found a way to stop it...
> 
> https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/37890/clicktoplugin



Nice find.


----------

